# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  وفاة طفل دهسا بعجلات باص روضة في المفرق

## الحصن نيوز

توفي الطفل عبد الرحمن 5 سنوات بعد دهسه من قبل باص روضه في محافظة المفرق اليوم، حيث تم نقل الطفل إلى المستشفى الا انه وصل متوفيا.

وباشرت الأجهزة الأمنية التحقيق في الحادثة، بعد أن أمر المدعي العام بتحويل الجثة إلى مركز الطب الشرعي لإقليم الشمال للوقوف على اسبب الوفاة، فيما تم توقيف سائق الباص على ذمة التحقيق

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

